# RapidT, Asshole or Aspergers? Or is it possible to be both?



## Redd Capp (Dec 29, 2011)

Met this guy at a Occupy rally over the weekend. My take on him is that he is a foamer who is obsesed with trains. He also kept interupting me when I was trying to talk and his mannerisms seem to be that of someone who is austistic or having Aspergers. Heres what I can dig up on this disability-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/asperger/detail_asperger.htm
Of course he could just be obessive/compulsive which is what I am.....It seems that most everyone that I run into has some sort of diagnosis or another..It keeps the shrinks and social workers employed and profiits for the drug companys.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 29, 2011)

i think you might have aspergers.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a diagnosis and it is untreatable (LBSTS).
I've had it for quite some time. I know I'm not
alone. Low bullshit tolerance syndrome.

btw: Does anybody know of a foamer who isn't
obsessed with trains?

Dislike button specifically for your posts?
Heard this was in the works.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 29, 2011)

cantcureherpes said:


> i think you might have aspergers.


 
yea, i think he might too. my brother has that shit. but ehh... what the fuck is th epoint of this thread?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 29, 2011)

i think to increase redd capps post count.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 30, 2011)

sounds about right... I got asbergers. When I was a kid i went through random obsessions that would last like a month.. I like to think I overcame it, I still just have some social issues... just like I don't really know how to start conversations with a stranger. It's a shitty thing to grow up with, kids are mean. But I was wondering what the point of this thread was too..


----------



## uncivilize (Dec 30, 2011)

Ray is mentally ill and y'all are pretty dense. Look Ray, I can see what you're trying to do, but it ain't gonna work. I'm sure you've lost more than a few marbles, and shit, most of us who live on the fringes have, but unfortunately, you've already dug your grave, and if you aren't careful, sooner or later you'll run into someone who recognizes you. I would highly recommend you stay away from riding trains and any Internet site that is even slightly linked to that world. Try and become obsessed with something else, like boats or planes or origami or some shit.


----------



## oddlymisshapen (Dec 30, 2011)

"and if you aren't careful, sooner or later you'll run into someone who recognizes you. I would highly recommend you stay away from riding trains and any Internet site that is even slightly linked to that world."
^this is some sketchy shit^


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mr. T doesn't have a big fan club in the tramp community. 

cXr - he burned the bridges when he got to them


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 30, 2011)

cantcureherpes said:


> i think you might have aspergers.


hahaha


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 30, 2011)

Well you would think that the label "Mentally Ill" as a bad verb has gone the way of racist slurs like kike and niggard.
Besides Aspergers is a form of autism and not a mental illness


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 30, 2011)

Could be CXR is a sock puppet for RapidT?


----------



## wizehop (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd probably have aspergers but I don't like the name. "difficulties in social interaction"check, more like not interested though, "repetitive patterns of behavior and interests" what do they mean, like masturbation? Ive always liked trains?..when I'm not masturbating of course. I though doing something of interest regularly meant it was a hobby not a mental disorder..fuck Im fucked.


----------



## uncivilize (Dec 30, 2011)

"this is some sketchy shit"

Sheltered much? What kind of world do you think you live in?

Shit, I thought I was being rather helpful; not everyone is as friendly as I am.


----------



## Redd Capp (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I am aware of his attempts to make public the CC..which may be motivated by a enlighted self intrest
to liberate this for a new generation of riders. But with the railfan internet that has thousands of pages and google maps and I phones that give real time info and virtual railroad scanners on where you are at and the next train it may well be that there is no need for a CC anymore.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 2, 2012)

no fuck that, do not put the ccg on blast, it doesnt need to be any worse than it already is. PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Jan 2, 2012)

I feel you on that one, wildbooy


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redd Capp said:


> Could be CXR is a sock puppet for RapidT?


 
Impossible! My posts - while mostly ill-natured - are coherent and have some sort of crude point.

cxR - donde esta los banhammer


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 2, 2012)

cantcureherpes said:


> i think you might have aspergers.


 
this thread is ridiculous. id delete it but everyone's responses are simply too awesome.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah, this is reddcapps best thread to date


----------



## finn (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread isn't as epic as skygull's rant, though (http://squattheplanet.com/threads/looking-for-a-quiet-crazy-girl-who-loves-to-travel.6443/) but since that one isn't recent, this will have to do...


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 3, 2012)

Redd Capp said:


> Well I am aware of his attempts to make public the CC.


 
Wait, what, huh? I've read this thread up and down a few times and I can't seem to find anyone ever mentioning the CC so why was that brought into conversation? Is that off topic? What is ON topic in this thread? 
I thought we were talking autistic occupy protesters? but then again that just seemed kind of like an attack on someone? but not really?

okay I'm gonna stay far FAR away from this thread now....


----------

